# schicken / senden



## Contramax

Dieser Satz verstehe ich nicht.

Contramax: Sendest du mir bitte den Lebenslauf von Chrisitan.
L: Mein Bruder Christian schreibt gerade seinen Lebenslauf. Ich schicke ihn dir sobald er ihn fertig geschrieben hat.

_Contramax: Envíame el currículo de Christian por favor._
_L: Mi hermano Christian está escribiendo su currículo. Yo te lo envío en cuanto él lo haya terminado de escribir._

Ist das richtig? 
Was is Unterschied Zwischen senden und schicken?
Danke sehr!


----------



## elroy

Contramax said:


> Diese*n* (besser: *folgenden*) Satz verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Contramax: Sendest du mir bitte den Lebenslauf von Chrisitan.
> L: Mein Bruder Christian schreibt gerade seinen Lebenslauf. Ich schicke ihn dir sobald er ihn fertig geschrieben hat.
> 
> _Contramax: Envíame el currículo de Christian por favor._
> _L: Mi hermano Christian está escribiendo su currículo. Yo te lo envío en cuanto él lo haya terminado de escribir._
> 
> Ist das richtig?


 Ja.


> Was is *der* Unterschied *z*wischen senden und schicken?


 Ich glaube, "senden" wird eher dann verwendet, wenn man etwas Berührbares (z.B. auf dem Postweg) schickt.  "Sende mir eine E-Mail" hört sich z.B. für meine Ohren komisch an.  "Schicken" kann soweit ich weiß immer verwendet werden (d.h. auch dann, wenn man auch "senden" verwenden könnte).  Im gesprochenen Deutschen höre ich auf jeden Fall "schicken" bei weitem öfter als "senden".


----------



## Sidjanga

Contramax said:


> (...) Contramax: Sendest du mir bitte den Lebenslauf von Chrisitan. (...)


Eigentlich ist das aufgrund der Wortstellung - das konjugierte Verb steht an erster Stelle - eine (Ja/Nein-)Frage: _Sendest du mir bitte den Lebenslauf von Christian*?*_

Auf Spanisch würde ich also eher sagen: *¿Me envias*_/mandas el currículo de Christian, por favor?_


elroy said:


> (...)  Im gesprochenen Deutschen höre ich auf jeden Fall "schicken" bei weitem öfter als "senden".


Ja, ich denke, das ist in diesem Zusammenhang der einzige relevante Unterschied (ich denke, der wichtigste Kontext, in dem _schicken_ nicht synonym mit _senden_ verwendet werden kann, ist das *Senden* (_emitir, transmitir_) von Radio- und Fernsehprogrammen).

_schicken_ ist so üblich in der Umgagnssprache (zu der natürlich auch die schriftliche Kommunikation unter Freunden/Bekannten gehört), dass _senden_ hier in den meisten Fällen zu gehoben klingt.

In der "wirklichen" Schriftsprache und in etwas offizielleren Zusammenhängen ist allerdings _senden_ wesentlich häufiger und in jedem Fall angebrachter.
In den deutschsprachigen Versionen von E-Mail-Programmen steht z.B. bei "Enviar mensaje" einfach "Senden" oder "Nachricht senden".
Auch in Google gibt es wesentlich mehr Einträge für "E-Mail senden" als für "E-Mail schicken".


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Contramax, en un hilo del Englisch-Deutsch justamente hablábamos de esto anteayer... Mira, la conclusión que yo saqué, ya que usaba indistintamente "schicken" y "senden", es que "schicken" es más para emails y así y "senden" para cartas jeje Vamos, esto ya no sé si fue mi imaginación, pero "schiken" sonaba hasta como más informal, mientras que "senden" es más formal. Pero vaya, mejor que busques el hilo y saques tu conclusión jeje que lo mismo estoy yo equivocada


----------



## Contramax

maiteinliverpool said:


> Contramax, en un hilo del Englisch-Deutsch justamente hablábamos de esto anteayer... Mira, la conclusión que yo saqué, ya que usaba indistintamente "schicken" y "senden", es que "schicken" es más para emails y así y "senden" para cartas jeje Vamos, esto ya no sé si fue mi imaginación, pero "schiken" sonaba hasta como más informal, mientras que "senden" es más formal. Pero vaya, mejor que busques el hilo y saques tu conclusión jeje que lo mismo estoy yo equivocada


 
El hilo me aclara el asunto un poco más. Con esto entiendo (además de las explicaciones de Elroy y Sigianga) que _senden_ tiene un sentido de "transmitir" algo (señal de radio, de televisión y en este caso también un mensaje) Mientras que schicken tiene el sentido estricto de "enviar" 

Puedo entender los mensajes en alemán, pero necesito un para de días y un buen diccionario para responderles


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Contramax said:


> El hilo me aclara el asunto un poco más. Con esto entiendo (además de las explicaciones de Elroy y Sigianga) que _senden_ tiene un sentido de "transmitir" algo (señal de radio, de televisión y en este caso también un mensaje) Mientras que schicken tiene el sentido estricto de "enviar"
> 
> Puedo entender los mensajes en alemán, pero necesito un para de días y un buen diccionario para responderles



Hola  Esto que comentas de hecho se trata en la primera parte del mensaje "schicken-senden" y es que "senden" tiene dos significados, enviar y retransmitir, dependiendo de cada significado tiene una declinación para el participio diferente, siendo para retransmitir "gesendet" o declinación débil, y para enviar "gesandt" siendo ésta la declinación fuerte.

Yo creo que entre "senden" con el sentido de enviar y no de retransmitir, y "schicken", es un poco lo que te comentaba, pero mañana ya miro el hilo famoso y te comento otra vez jeje


----------



## Sidjanga

maiteinliverpool said:


> (...) Mira, la conclusión que yo saqué, ya que usaba indistintamente "schicken" y "senden", es que "schicken" es más para emails y así y "senden" para cartas[


No es que se usen indistintamente, pero son sinónimos en muchas situaciones.
Como bien dijiste -y como ya se dijo arriba-, _senden _suena generalmente más oficial o formal, y _schicken _se usa sobre todo en el lenguaje más o menos informal.
Respecto de e-mails o cartas, no me parece que haya una diferencia de uso relevante entre los dos verbos - pero si tuviera que decidirme por solamente un verbo para cada caso, usaría _schicken _para la carta y _senden _para el e-mail (o sea, al revés), que es posible que sea un poquito más frecuente.





Contramax said:


> El hilo me aclara el asunto un poco más. Con esto entiendo (además de las explicaciones de Elroy y Sigianga) que _senden_ tiene un sentido de "transmitir" algo (señal de radio, de televisión y en este caso también un mensaje) Mientras que schicken tiene el sentido estricto de "enviar"


Así es. Es decir, _senden _tiene un sentido más amplio (el de "transmitir" además de el de "enviar"); claro que también se puede decir _einen Brief senden_.


> Puedo entender los mensajes en alemán, pero necesito un para de días y un buen diccionario para responderles


En este caso, simplemente dejá una breve nota en tus posts pidiéndo que se te conteste en castellano; nada más fácil que eso.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sigianga said:


> No es que se usen indistintamente, pero son sinónimos en muchas situaciones.
> Como bien dijiste -y como ya se dijo arriba-, _senden _suena generalmente más oficial o formal, y _schicken _se usa sobre todo en el lenguaje más o menos informal.
> Respecto de e-mails o cartas, no me parece que haya una diferencia de uso relevante entre los dos verbos - pero si tuviera que decidirme por solamente un verbo para cada caso, usaría _schicken _para la carta y _senden _para el e-mail (o sea, al revés), que es posible que sea un poquito más frecuente.Así es. Es decir, _senden _tiene un sentido más amplio (el de "transmitir" además de el de "enviar"); claro que también se puede decir _einen Brief senden_.
> En este caso, simplemente dejá una breve nota en tus posts pidiéndo que se te conteste en castellano; nada más fácil que eso.



Yo no he escrito que se usen indistintamente, sino que yo los usaba indistintamente.

Yo me limitaba a comentar lo que había leído en el otro hilo, al menos en él se decía que era más normal usar schicken para emails, pero vamos, si tú dices lo contrario, me parece genial también


----------

